# Printing 4 pictures on a 4X6



## Homer656 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good Evening Everyone, 
I would like to know if anyone knows how to save and print 4 pictures, on a 4X6 so you get 4 -2X3 pictures.  Is there a program, that you recommend. 
Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## dpolston (Feb 6, 2008)

Photoshop


----------



## Alpha (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, Photoshop's contact sheet feature would be a quick and easy way to do this, but just about any decent image editor will allow you to do this. You might look into something like Paint Shop Pro, or perhaps even something more basic depending on your budget.


----------



## Garbz (Feb 7, 2008)

dpolston said:


> Photoshop



Of course because everyone should fork out a boat load of money for an overly powerful piece of software for a task which could have been done by any one of the cheaper programs from the same company like
Photoshop Elements,
Photoshop Albums,

God forbid anyone actually recommends a FREE editing program like Gimp (www.gimp.org) for something so mind bogglingly difficult as arranging 4 layers from clipboard.

While I am at it the following list of programs are cheaper than photoshop and could do the above:
Paint Shop Pro
Every other photo editing program which supports layers
Many other photo editing programs which don't support layers.


----------



## dpolston (Feb 7, 2008)

Garb, I just answered his simple question. I didn't ask him his economic status. He didn't ask for a Free or Cheap program and I didn't even say Photoshop CS3.

Photoshop is extremely powerful and will do almost everything but type for you including put 2 2x3's on a 4x6.

That's my recommendation. If they choose it fine.

Lighten up a smidg!


----------

